

Eduardo Saverin: What I Learned From Watching “The Social Network” - rblion
http://www.cnbc.com/id/39675388

======
tlrobinson
I thought I had heard the screenplay for The Social Network was heavily based
on interviews with Eduardo Saverin. Does anyone know if this is true?

EDIT: from his Wikipedia page
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eduardo_Saverin>): _The Social Network is based
on the book The Accidental Billionaires in which Saverin served as the main
consultant for author Ben Mezrich._

------
Jun8
Interesting, I finished watching the movie 10mins ago and, entrepreneurially
pumped, came here. I thought Saverin came across as a total whiner in the
movie. Yes, he was swiped off his shares but, in the movie, he worked to get
funding in NY with no results, whereas Zuck and the bad boy team quickly
secured funding in Palo Alto. I wonder what percentage of this is the truth,
if there is such a thing.

~~~
BerislavLopac
You are right, but from the position of a common movie-goer he was basically
the only "good guy" in the movie, with everyone else being depicted with huge
character flaws. The worst thing he has done in the movie is feeding meat to
his chicken, but everyone else were shown as greedy and unreasonable (the
Vinklevosses and their friend), genius but socially inept (Zuckerberg),
irresponsible and careless (Parker) etc. Saverin is depicted as friendly,
hard-working, naive and learning from his mistakes, which are all the
qualities that appeal to the average population. He failed at raising money,
true, but it's implied that he worked hard and wasn't willing to break his
integrity, while those who came to California did raise funding by "selling
their souls", i.e. doing parties and drugs.

~~~
dot
Interesting. I thought he came across as a jealous, stubborn guy who didn't
want to learn anything from Sean Parker.

~~~
DizzyDoo
But Sean didn't come across as a nice guy at all, so your average movie-goer
doesn't care if Sean really knew his stuff or not. The bit towards the end
where Eduardo says something similar to "I like standing next to you Sean...
makes me feel so tough" is a small 'win' moment for him.

------
jefe78
I've looked around and can't seem to find what he's been up to since then.

I know the guy is probably well off enough to just do nothing, but a smart kid
like that? He must be working on something. I'd love to know.

~~~
clarkm
Here's a NYT article: [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/20/facebook-co-
founder...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/20/facebook-co-founder-
backs-startup/)

